# Internal Martial Arts and weapons



## L&#476; Sh&#299; (Dec 7, 2013)

Greetings,

Can anybody help me find information on using a weapon as a moving meditation, cultivating one's inner alchemy and the like? 

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2013)

First which Internal marital art?

Internal martial arts weapons are weapons that were used for self defense and for attacking. However if your focus is moving meditation and cultivating inner alchemy it is an extension of your empty hand form. You may want to read "Art Of Chinese Swordsmanship: Manual Of Taiji Jian by Zhang Yun" although I am not sure it is what you are after but it might give you a better view of the reality of weapons in Taiji


----------



## L&#476; Sh&#299; (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm digging around right now, I'm not sure what I'm after exactly . . . I will definitely give that a read, thanks!!


----------



## mograph (Dec 7, 2013)

Since a weapon exaggerates your movements, use it to highlight inadequacies in your motion. 

For example, using a jian can highlight any problems with stiffness, locking, lack of synchronization, using localized rather than unified (dan-tien-based) movement, and so on. Correcting that sort of thing is a necessary, but not sufficient, condition to cultivate higher processes. In my opinion.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Dec 8, 2013)

There are various forms of Taijiquan that utilize weapons. However most will start you off with empty handed forms before putting a weapon in your hand. Why? In my opinion, for the simple reason that you must first learn how to move before you work on extending to an outside object. I also feel it's essential to learn proper breathing and mediation. Most will start with the Jian, though there is also Dao (short, long and two handed), shanzi, qiang and gun. Very rare but they do exist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2013)

L&#476; Sh&#299;;1613661 said:
			
		

> I'm digging around right now, I'm not sure what I'm after exactly . . . I will definitely give that a read, thanks!!



Internal marital arts big 3



Xingyiquan
Baguazhang
Taijiquan
 
Beyond that



Liuhebafa
Yiquan


----------

